# 2 bonus weeks offered



## ronandjoan (Sep 8, 2011)

I just got a notice that platinum is offering 2 bonus weeks for deposits. ..check out which ones qualify. ..and with a 2 year life plus a 120 day booking option. This is the best bomus week offer I've seen, since the bonus week price is just the regular  exchange fee. My advice, book a holiday week, then you won't need to pay the $99 fee in case you want to book one. Even so, $99 isn't bad for an ugrade..


----------



## slip (Sep 8, 2011)

I already did mine. This is a great deal and good advise on the holiday week.
I did that also. I really like Platinum.


----------



## ronandjoan (Nov 23, 2011)

This weekend special

•	Deposit a week starting 2/25/12 or later 
•	Receive two (2) bonus weeks 
o	90 day booking


----------

